# ONR via Hand Pump Foam Sprayer



## SmudgerEBT (Sep 24, 2015)

Instead of using a standard pump sprayer for the pre-wash, could you use a Foam Sprayer to apply the ONR?

Thinking arches, bumpers, sills, wheels.

Or just stick with the standard sprayer?

(Thats if ONR will actually foam up)


----------



## LostVulpine (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm sure the Rag Company guys have spoken about this and said that ONR will not foam up through a foamer due to it's formulation.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

ONR doesnt foam up...if in a foamer by some miracle it did foam the foam wont hold for a long time.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

As above, ONR will not foam so just spray it with a normal sprayer


----------

